# Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...



## Steffen23769 (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde #h
mich interessiert einfach mal eure Einstellung zum Thema Guiding, speziell was die Angelei auf Meerforelle und Dorsch an der deutschen Ostseeküste angeht.

Gerade die Urlauber mit einer weiteren Anreise haben doch in Sachen Meerforelle oftmals Schwierigkeiten die richtigen Plätze anzusteuern.
Klar gibts für solche Fälle das Anglerboard mit wunderbaren Tips und Tricks, doch wenn man dann alleine am Strand steht, wäre vielleicht ein Guide doch besser gewesen?
Auch hat nicht jeder MeFo-Erfahrene Boardie immer Zeit einen Anfänger so intensiv zu begleiten...
Andererseits kostet ein Guiding ja doch eine ganze "Stange" Geld, Geld welches heutzutage ja nicht mehr so locker sitzt wie noch vor ein paar Jahren... auch bei mir nicht...

Eine Menge für und wieder die da aufeinander prallen denke ich.



Also Leute...

Habt Ihr schon mal an einem Guiding teilgenommen?

Würdet Ihr ein Guiding in Anspruch nehmen?

Wenn "ja" was dürfte es kosten?


----------



## MelaS72 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

ich denke mir mal, als Neuling in der Meeresfischerei würde ich ein Guiding in Anspruch nehmen. Über den Preis habe ich keine Vorstellung.


----------



## theactor (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

HI,

angenommen, ich würde einen Angelurlaub in ein mir unbekanntes Revier machen und einen Zielfisch befischen, den ich kaum kenne würde ich ein Guiding auf jeden Fall in Betracht ziehen. 

Auf Mefo & Dorsch an der Ostsee indes eher nicht; bei der Angellei gibt es nicht sooo viel zu lernen . Das wäre m.E. eher ein "Platzguiding" - aufgrund der Erfahrung des Angelführers (Auswahl eines vielversprechenden Strandes etc.) Aber gerade das kann für Urlauber oder küstenfern-wohnenden Anglern sehr interessant sein.

|wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Moin Steffen,
für mich persönlich käme ein Guiding nur an einem Fluss in Frage, da aber auch nur einen Tag. Mir macht es halt Spass ein Gewässer selbst kennenzulernen und zu erforschen. Genauso an der Küste, man hat sich über die Jahre einen Erfahrungsschatz angeeignet und Strände ausgekundschaftet. 

Andererseits, wenn man mal für ne Woche hier oben Urlaub macht, hat man nicht  die nötige Zeit, alles zu erkunden, also warum sollten solch Angler nicht ein Guiding in Anspruch nehmen?! Preis? Keine Ahnung! Kommt auf den Service an.

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Ich würde niemals ein zu bezahlendes Guiding mitmachen. Wenn mich Leute in HH an der Elbe z.B. persönlich guiden, dann wird das anders geregelt, aber nicht für Geld. Wer meint, er muss dafür Geld bezahlen, dann muss er es halt tun. Ich sehe jedenfalls keinen Sinn, dafür zu zahlen. Wer sich mit fremden Gewässern nicht auskennt, der kann Seekarten anschauen und danach fischen. Das ist kein Problem. Und man kann auch Gerätehändler vor Ort fragen. Die geben auch Auskunft. Wozu brauche ich einen Guide, der mich z.B. an die Mefo ranführt? Die Mefo beisst auf Blinker, Wobbler und Fliegen. Da stell ich mich irgendwo hin, wo ich weiß, dass Mefos gefangen werden und ab geht´s. Ich will die Guide´s auf keinen Fall schlecht machen!!! Die Jungs haben es drauf und machen daraus Geld #6. Man kann als Neuling schon sehr sehr viel lernen! Das ist bemerkenswert, aber dennoch sehe ich keinen Sinn, sowas zu machen. Es ging ja vor der Guide-Era auch ohne :q:m.......


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Erste und zweite Frage beantworte ich mit ja.
Was würde ich ausgeben?
Diese Antwort richtet sich bei mir nach der Größe des Bootes und der Anzahl der Leute die daran teil nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Eine entsprechende Dienstleistung kann während eines (eh immer zu kurzen) Urlaubes an der Küste durchaus sinnvoll sein und auch durchaus den Preis wert.

Leider weiss man oft erst nach dem Guiding ob es wirklich so war, wie man sich das vorstellt.

Aber es gibt ja auch genügend Boardies an der Küste, von denen einige gerne bereit sind einen "Küsteneuling" mal mitzunehmen.

Was da sinnvoller ist, "professionelles" Guiding" oder "Boardies unter sich" muss letztlich jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

Das "Positivste" beim professionellen Guiding ist ja eh, dass man die Schuld für einen Schneidertag oder nicht erfülle Erwartungen nicht bei sich selber suchen muss sondern im jeweiligen Guide immer einen "Schuldigen" hat )))


----------



## esox_105 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Ich würde es nicht tun, wenn man an ein fremdes Gewässer kommt um zu angeln, ist man meistens nie alleine dort. Gute Ratschläge kann auch von Anglern die das Gewässer befischen vor Ort bekommen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Ich persönlich sehe den Aufgabenbereich eines Guids auch noch in weit aus mehr als die Leute zu einer bestimmten Stelle zu bringen und zu sagen nun wackelt mal etwas mit eure Pilker.
Es gibt genügend Leute die dank des Gästefischereischeins das erste mal an die Ostsee zum angeln fahren.
Diese Leute sind dann auch meistens noch unerfahren in den Umgang mit einem Boot und genau hier kommt ein Guide ins Spiel.
Und wie sicherlich die meisten von euch wissen biete ich diese Leistung auch an, bin aber froh wenn sie nicht in Anspruch genommen wird.
Es gibt da nämlich Angler die setzten vorraus , dass nach solch einer Tour am Abend die Fischkisten gefüllt sind.
Und wehe nicht.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Jung´s ich glaub ich mach auch einen auf Gudie. Mal sehen, ob es klappt. Ich kann auch ein bischen Angeln und kann auch was weitervermitteln..... Das wär doch echt ne Idee.


----------



## Kurzer (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Meiner Meinung nach kommt es auf das Gewässer an. Wenn ich "irgendwo" im Urlaub bin und keine Ahnung habe wie ich was wo fangen würde ich ein Guiding in Anspruch nehmen um mir meinen Urlaub nicht komplett mit dem Testen zu vers....! Allerdings ist der Preis auch entscheident, ganz klar und auch hier kommt es wieder auf den Service an. Ist es ein Bootsguiding...nicht mehr als 60€ pro Tag oder ein normales "Laufguiding" ;->. Im letzten Fall würde ich nicht mehr als 40€ Zahlen.

Es gibt nämlich eine geile Alternative zum Guiding, viel Billiger und macht auch noch nebenbei Spass ohne ende:

*"Das Anglerboard!" ;->*


----------



## Ace (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Guides haben sicherlich Ihre Berechtigung...Mir persönlich würde das Geld dafür aber sehr weh tun und deshalb würde ich es nicht machen.


----------



## Kalex (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Ich habe ein Guiding geschenkt bekommen. Ohne dieses Geschenk wäre ich bis heute kein MeFo-Fischer. Es ist für den Einstieg in sofern gut, da man nichts an Equipment braucht. Wer sich nicht sicher ist das er an der Küste angeln will, den würde ich auf jedenfall ein Guiding empfehlen. Besser ist natürlich immer einen Kumpel zu haben der das Equipment doppelt hat und einen dann einweist. Ich bin froh das ich es gemacht habe, ob es mir was gebracht hat was das angeln angeht, weiß ich nicht. Auf jedenfall bin ich dadurch süchtig geworden und wusste von anfang an was gut und was schlecht ist.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Na da sind ja schon ein paar sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen zusammengekommen.
Ich selbst bin ja auch eher einer der auf eigene Faust loszieht, trotzdem interessiert mich die Thematik doch und ich würde nicht ausschließen eine geführte Angeltour zu buchen, wobei es doch sehr aufs Gewässer ankommt.


----------



## Jetblack (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Ob Guide, oder nicht ist doch immer eine sehr persönliche Entscheidung, die stark von den eigenen Erwartungen und Erfahrungen abhängt. 

Besteht mein Traum in einer maßigen Mefo, aber ich komm aus BaWü und hab keine Ahnung was an der Ostseeküste abgeht - warum nicht?!

Besteht mein Traum aus eine 10 kg Dorsch, aber ich hab schon 8,5 in Eigenregie geschafft ... warum dann Guiding?! (wo doch evtl. der Rest nur vom Glück abhängt)

Prinzipiell sieht es doch so aus, je ungewohnter ein Gewässer oder Fisch aufgrund seiner Größe (Gewässer) oder Art (Fisch) ist, umso mehr macht eine Einleitung durch einen erfahrenen Begleiter, der sowohl Revier als auch Fisch kennt, Sinn!
Klar kann ich über 20 km^2 Wasserfläche sehen und einen guten Platz bei der Erstwahl erhoffen ... aber dann fang ich ggf. nicht wirklich was.

Die Entscheidung hängt vom eigenen Erwartungsgefühl und von der Bereitschaft für Fremdkenntnis zu zahlen ab. 

Jetblack


----------



## Pelznase (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

ich würde kein guiding nehmen. nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich finde, dem hafte etwas von nem forellenzirkus an. man macht es, um gleich erfolg zu haben, ist dabei selbst nicht wirklich gefordert und es ist sehr bequem.


----------



## sundfisher (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

An einem unbekannten Gewässer und einen fremden Fisch würde ich gerne einen Guide in Anspruch nehmen um die ersten Schritte zu machen. Hat man dann den Dreh raus ist ein Guide wohl Luxus. In der Candischen Wildniss würde ich wohl nicht auf einen Guide verzichten, an der heimischen Ostsee überlegt man sich das eher zweimal.

Christian


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> In der Candischen Wildniss würde ich wohl nicht auf einen Guide verzichten, an der heimischen Ostsee überlegt man sich das eher zweimal.


Genau das ist der Knackpunkt!

Aber im Endeffekt hängt es doch wirklich von jedem persönlich ab wie er sich entscheidet...


----------



## dat_geit (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Ich finde das Angebot der Dienstleistung Guiding völlig in Ordnung.
Viele Dienstleistungen muß man nicht in Anspruch nehmen, weil man es selber erledigen kann oder nicht benötigt.
Aber so kann sich jeder wenigstens auch guiden lassen, wenn er es wünscht.
Als Einstieg eignet sich ein Guiding alle Mal, das es auch einige Fehlinvestitionen verhindern kann.
Insbesondere bei spezieller Ausrüstung, die an die Eigenschaften des Benutzers angepasst werden sollten, kann es durchaus ne Menge auch sparen.
Generell muss ein Guding nicht zwangsläufig auch viel kosten.
Eine Klasse Dienstleistung ist das ganze auf jeden Fall und man kann auch die Ausrüstung wunderbar testen und sich danach selbst auf die Suche nach dem richtigen Material machen.


----------



## MichaelB (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Moin,

ich habe mal für Nein gestimmt, denn an solch einem klassischen Bezahl-Guiding würde ich nicht teilnehmen wollen #d 
Ich sehe das Ganze nicht so geplant und wissenschaftlich, bei mir hat Angeln immer noch eine Menge mit Glück zu tun und dabei kann es vorerst auch bleiben |rolleyes 
Wenn ich mir ansehe, daß es sogar für den berühmten Löffel jetzt schon Guidings gibt... verliert das Ganze auch etwas seiner Ernsthaftigkeit für mich #c 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: zugegeben hätte ich ohne privates Guiding, also Anleitung eines erfahrenen Anglers, nie im Leben meinen ersten Zander gefangen - oder würde ihm noch immer hinterher werfen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Im Prinzip ein ganz klares NEIN......

bei längerem Überlegen fallen mir da schon ein paar Gewässer, bzw. Gelegenheiten ein, wo ich mir ein professionelles Guiding vorstellen kann.

Ich denke da zum Beispiel an die Fliegenfischerei auf Bonefish oder Tarpon oder ähnliches.

Ansonsten habe ich bisher neue Gewässer immer auf eigene Faust erkundet.


----------



## vertikal (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Ich kann die Frage nur bedingt beantworten, da ich noch nie auf Meerforelle gefischt habe und erst einmal im Zuge einer Woche Boddenangelei mit Guide einen Tag auf der Ostsee auf Dorsch fischte.

Eines vorweg: Die Frage, ob Guiding sinnvoll oder nicht ist, kann niemals pauschal beantwortet werden, dazu sind die Ausgangssituationen viel zu unterschiedlich.
Wenn ich an der Ostseeküste lebe und dort seit vielen Jahren auch fische, wird sich mir die Frage wohl kaum stellen. Genausowenig wird der holländische Angler ein Guiding in Anspruch nehmen, um das Vertikalangeln zu erlernen!
Wozu hat man schließlich Freunde?

Anders sieht es aber doch aus, wenn ein Nordrhein-Westfale (meiner einer) ein paar Tage an die Ostsee kommt (650 km Fahrt), um in den Bodden vom Boot aus den Hechten und Zandern nachzustellen. Klar, ein Boot kann ich zur Not noch die weite Strecke ziehen (ist aber auch schon mittlerer Irrsinn), vielleicht sogar vor Ort mieten, aber dann geht's doch erst los: Wieviele Urlaube will ich denn ansetzen, um in einem dermaßen großen Gewässersystem die Erfahrung gesammelt zu haben, wann die Räuber wo stehen? Ich bin gewiss nicht fischgeil, aber wenn ich in den Bodden fische, möchte ich doch gerne wenigstens die Chance auf einen guten Fisch haben. Auch *mit *Guiding springen die Meterhechte ja entgegen der Meinung einiger anderer nicht freiwillig ins Boot. Da sehe ich nichts Verwerfliches drin, die angebotene Dienstleistung in Anspruch zu nehmen. Insbesondere nach den sehr positiven Erfahrungen des zweimal in Anspruch genommen Guidings in den Bodden. Sympathischer, hilfsbereiter Guide, FeWo im Paket enthalten, gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
Toll finde ich auch die grundsätzliche Einstellung beim Guiding (ist in Holland ähnlich): Hechte werden grundsätzlich releast, jedenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung. 

Leider trifft man hier und da auf die Einstellung (selbst bereits im Board erlebt), dass das Guiding etwas grundsätzlich Negatives darstellt. Da kommt manchmal das Gefühl hoch, als wenn da ab und zu eher der Neid als der Verstand die Postings bestimmt. 
Ist eigentlich schade. Andersrum sollten doch gerade die Einheimischen froh sein, wenn die Urlauber einerseits etwas Geld in ihre Region tragen und andererseits durch Releasen (schon wieder das "böse" Wort) ihnen keine Fische "wegnehmen".

Wenn jemand mal versuchen möchte, ob ihm das Vertikalfischen in Holland liegt und in seinem Dunstkreis niemand diese Methode ausübt, liegt doch nichts näher, als ein Guiding zu nehmen und danach zu entscheiden, ob man's weiterbetreibt oder lieber etwas anderes macht.

Also nochmal: Liegt mir völlig fern, das Guiding prinzipiell positiv oder negativ zu bewerten. Die Entscheidung kann nur subjektiv unter den jeweiligen Rahmenbedingungen getroffen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*



> Liegt mir völlig fern, das Guiding prinzipell positiv oder negativ zu bewerten. Die Entscheidung kann nur subjektiv unter den jeweiligen Rahmenbedingungen getroffen werden.


Sehr gutes Posting!


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Wenn ich das Erste mal zum Fliegenfischen gehen werde, werde ich dieses nicht ohne Guide machen.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## havkat (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Moin Steffen!

Wo ich mir Guiding vorstellen könnte?

Unbekannter (großer) Fluss.
Große Seen
Das alles u. U. noch in Verbindung mit fremder Angeltechnik/Taktik.

Mefo anne Ostseeküste?

Also da hab ich mal mit nein gestimmt. 

Man benötigt dort keinen Guide um Blinker oder Fliegen auszuwerfen.
Viele glauben, dass ein Guiding endlich die erste Blanke bringt.

Eine vollgeguidete Urlaubswoche auf Trutten muss nicht unbedingt Erfolg bringen.
Dazu hängt das Fischen auf die Blanken von zu viel anderen Faktoren ab, auf die auch der beste Guide keinerlei Einfluss hat.

Das Abklappern von verschiedenen Revieren, per Pkw und Karte kann man auch allein hinkriegen. 

Stur und eisern eine Strecke abfischen, früh aufstehen und lange durchhalten schafft man auch ohne Führung.

Last but not least: Nicht jeder "Guide" hat diese Bezeichnung auch verdient.

Kannst glauben.


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das Erste mal zum Fliegenfischen gehe werde, werde ich dieses nicht ohne Guide machen.
> Gruß Knurri!




Richtig. So hab ich das auch gemacht, aber ohne zu bezahlen...... . Wozu hat man Freunde.....


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

genau#6


----------



## Kalex (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Ich finde die meisten gehen falsch mit dem Thema um. Wer schon Jahre lang auf eine bestimmte Angelart fischt braucht natürlich selten einen Guide.
Wer aber Anfänger ist und von Profi lernen will kann ich einen Guide nur empfehlen. Viele Sportarten lernt man auch nicht ohne einen Kurs oder ein Training gemacht zu haben. Warum nicht auch bei speziellen Angelarten?


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Das ist doch mal eine Diskussion wie ich sie mir wünsche, auch wenn ich gerade beruflich bedingt nicht allzu rege teilnehmen kann... muss ja Geld für den Guide verdienen  

Also ich brauche an der ostsee auf MeFo auch keinen Guide, die Stellen kenne ich, die Fliege bringe leidlich weit genug raus und mit Blech is es eh kein Thema, daß ich bis jetzt noch MeFo Jungfrau bin, liegt vielmehr an der Mangelnden Zeit welche ich an der Küste verbringe... Vielleicht ändert sich das ja 

Für den "Alpenländer" () kann die Sache natürlich ganz anders aussehen... ich würde mich da schlichtweg dem Posting von Boardie "Vertikal" anschließen!


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Also was das Thema angeht weiß ich nicht genau was ich davon halten soll.... ist sehr sehr schwierig. 

Als Beispiel: 
Ich bin in 2005 einmal mit M_S auf die Ostsee rausgefahren, mit seinem Boot! 
Wir haben gemeinsam geangelt und er hat mich sozusagen in die Ostseeangelei eingeführt... das war ne von Boardie zu Boardie Geschichte. 

Genauso, wenn Boardies bei mir in der Ecke Urlaub machen und ich hab Zeit, dann geh ich auch schonmal mit denen los und zeig ihnen vielleicht mal ein interessantes Gewässer oder nen guten Angelladen oder auch ne gute Kneipe... 

Für mich ist das irgendwie ein Unterschied ob man ganz ungezwungen mit jemandem Angeln geht der sich vor Ort gut auskennt, oder ob man einen "Guide" bucht... obwohl beide Personen im Prinzip ja genau das gleiche machen...
dabei gehts mir nichtmal ums Geld.... wenn ich 1600km Autofahrt auf mich nehme, Unterkunft und boot miete... dann sind mir die paar Kröten für den Guide auch wurscht... ich bin schließlich im Urlaub...

und trotzdem ist es ein gefühlsmäßiger Unterschied.. den ich aber nicht genau benennen kann. 

Vielleicht wirds an einem Beispiel deutlich:
Wenn ich mit einem Kumpel losziehe und komm am Abend mit einer guten Fangausbeute zurück dann freu ich mich da richtig drüber... und ich freu mich auch über jeden Fisch den mein Kumpel gefangen hat.

Wenn ich mit einem Guide unterwegs bin und komm am Abend mit den gleichen Fischen zurück, dann freu ich mich im ersten Moment vielleicht auch... aber spätestens bei der Heimfahrt denk ich mir dann... irgendwie sind die Fische schon "gekauft"...  abgesehen davon hätts ein Guide bei mir von vorneherein schwer.... 
Mir von jemand Unbekannten sagen zu lassen wie ich angeln soll... da hat mein Anglerego aus Prinizip was dagegen... wenns ein Kumpel sagt, freu ich mich drüber... wenns ein Guide sagt denk ich mir vielleicht. "So ein Vogel" .. |rolleyes 

wie schon zu Eingang bemerkt... ich bin mir da selber noch nicht ganz grün


----------



## pepp-eric (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

wie ich kürzlich von einem guide erfahren habe, wird man auf mefo an der ostsee pro person schon für 70 euro am tag - inkl. allem was man fürs fischen braucht  - betreut. das ist kein geld dafür, dass sich einer die zeit nimmt. 

wenn einer interesse an dem guide hat, schicke ich per pn einen link. das soll aber keine schleichwerbung sein.


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*



			
				pepp-eric schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich kürzlich von einem guide erfahren habe, wird man auf mefo an der ostsee pro person schon für 70 euro am tag - inkl. allem was man fürs fischen braucht  - betreut. das ist kein geld dafür, dass sich einer die zeit nimmt.
> 
> [/SIZE]




Also, wenn jemand einen Guide braucht für Mefo, dann soll er sich bei mir melden. Ich bin billiger ........:m :q


----------



## Main-Schleuse (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Klares Ja,

10 Tage Urlaub an Unbekanntem Gewässer, ohne Guide 5 Tage angeln.
10 Tage Urlaub an unbekanntem Gewässer, mit Guide 10 Tage angeln.
Buchen würde ich Ihn allerdings nur einen Tag


----------



## Jetblack (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Ich denke einige der Postings gehen ein wenig am Punkt vorbei .... 

Guiding ist eine Dienstleistung! und als solche sollte Guiding auch gewürdigt werden. 
Mit Freunden angeln gehen ist in gewisserweise auch eine Bereicherung auf verschiedenen Ebenen, wobei das Ergebnis des Zugewinns an Wissen durchaus gleich sein kann. aber diese Variante setzt halt voraus, daß man Freunde HAT, die einen mitnehmen und in die Gegebenheiten des lokalen angelns einführen.
Andernseits kann ein ursprünglich bezahlter Guide bei gegenseitigem Gefallen ja auch durchaus zum Freund werden.

Selbst wenn ein Guide seine Leistung nur im Nebenerwerb erbringt, dann finde ich einige der hier genannten Preise durchaus moderat (aus meiner Sicht eher "geschenkt").
Ob, und wie diese Dienstleistung von der Klientel angenommen wird, sollten wir nicht bewerten, und uns auch kein Urteil über jene erlauben, die denn einen Guide wünschen. 
Es gibt Schulungen und Consulting für nahezu jeden Mist (die nahezu immer teurer sind) - wenn also jemand für ein paar EUR jemand anderem eine angenehme Zeit beim Angeln in einem Gewässer bereitet - _so what_ ?!

@sylverpasi ... 





> Ich bin billiger


Genau DAS (billiger) solltest Du niemals sein! Du solltest "Besser" sein, und ein besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis bieten ... billich kann jeder!

Jetblack


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> @sylverpasi ...
> Genau DAS (billiger) solltest Du niemals sein! Du solltest "Besser" sein, und ein besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis bieten ... billich kann jeder!
> 
> Jetblack




Keine Angst... Ich kann auch noch besser sein......


----------



## murmeli1965 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Hallo Main-Schleuse,
dein Postfach ist voll, ich kann dir keine PN schicken!!!


Gruß Oldi


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Zitat Jetblack


> Guiding ist eine Dienstleistung! und als solche sollte Guiding auch gewürdigt werden.
> Mit Freunden angeln gehen ist in gewisserweise auch eine Bereicherung auf verschiedenen Ebenen, wobei das Ergebnis des Zugewinns an Wissen durchaus gleich sein kann. aber diese Variante setzt halt voraus, daß man Freunde HAT, die einen mitnehmen und in die Gegebenheiten des lokalen angelns einführen.
> Andernseits kann ein ursprünglich bezahlter Guide bei gegenseitigem Gefallen ja auch durchaus zum Freund werden.
> 
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! #6 
Genau so ist es nämlich.
Natürlich kann man auch das Pech haben, an einen "unmotivierten" Guide zu geraten. Pech gehabt.
Ich habe ein Guiding am Peenestrom wahr genommen. Die Erfahrungen haben mir viel gebracht. Nicht nur an Fisch!!!
Ich habe mich auch mal privat mit einem Guide getroffen und dann geangelt.
Resultat war ne Meefo von 74cm! Der Guide hatte keinen Biß! So ist`s halt manchmal. Aber auch hier habe ich sehr nützliche Informationen bekommen, die ich jetzt nutze und das nicht nur für mich! #6  #h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

|kopfkratgeht´s hier nur um den Guide für die Mefo ...!?


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkratgeht´s hier nur um den Guide für die Mefo ...!?



Im Prinzip schon, gelle...



			
				Steffen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinde
> mich interessiert einfach mal eure Einstellung zum Thema Guiding, speziell was die Angelei auf Meerforelle und Dorsch an der deutschen Ostseeküste angeht.





Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Also für irgendwelche schwirigen Angelarten die mir völlig fremd wären , würd ich mir n guide nehmen , z.B. Fliegenfischen in nem Gebirgsbach o.Ä. allerdings nur für einen Tag , die restliche Zeit dann auf eigene faust .
Allerdings  würde ich dafür nicht mehr als 40 € oder 50€ berappen .

Beim Meerforellenfischen , wo die guten Stellen kein Geheimnis sind und es eigentlich nur auf werfen und Kurbeln (und Glück haben) ankommt brauch ICH keinen Guide , Zumal man sich ja einiges bei anderen Anglern abgucken kann .

Für nen Stippangler aus NRW wäre das z.B. was anderes , für den wäre ein Guide wohl sinnvoll denn der könnte ihn schneller zum Fisch führen , "richtiges" Gerät stellen , Je nach Wetter passende Stellen auswählen , passende köder anbieten usw ...


----------



## HAL9000 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Moinsen,
ich denke auch,das ich mir für einen Fluß irgendwo in Norwegen oder British Columbia auch einen Guide für einen Tag mieten würde.Für die Ostsee hatte ich keinen Guide. Alles selber erangelt,erforscht und verfeinert.Forellen gab es seit dem jede Menge.
Für Leute,die von weit her kommen und noch nie auf Mefo geangelt haben,macht es sicherlich Sinn,mal nen Guide zu buchen.Doch wie schon andere schrieben,es geht doch nichts über das selbst  herrausfinden.Heutzutage gibts doch auch alle erdenklichen Hilfen,wie Internet,Literatur & Angelführer.Was will man mehr.Just do it!
Gruß aus FL Thor


----------



## Gray Ghost (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Hi
Ich stimme für ja.
Ich habe zwar noch keinen klassischen Bezahl-Guide an der Ostsee genommen jedoch die Möglichkeit(des öfteren) wahrgenommen, während eines Hotelaufenthalts an geguideten Touren auf Mefo teilzunehmen. Wenn ich irgendwo wohne und regelmäßig dort fischen gehe ist das natürlich pillepalle. Als Urlaubsangler sieht das anders aus, gerade an fremden Küstenabschnitten fängts es ja manchmal schon an, einen vernünftigen Parkplatz zu finden.
Die Qualität von Guides sind allerdings auch stark unterschiedlich. Es gibt welche die einen lustlos betreuen, und es gibt richtig gute, die den Gast an den Fisch zu bringen versuchen.
Beim Lachsfischen ist es ähnlich.
Lutz


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Erst nochmal herzlichen dank für die rege teilnahme an meiner kleinen Umfrage #h

Hintergrund war eigentlich, daß ich mir mal Gedanken gemacht habe, ob ich wohl schon meFo mäßig "entjungfert" wäre, hätte ich mir vor 5 Jahren einen Guide genommen. Im nachhinein ist es ja eigentlich egal aber es hat mich einfach interessiert.

Außerdem ist es schon mal ein Thema abhandeln zu können ohne daß gleich die Leute aufeinander rumkloppen, auch wenn es hier schon mal mächtig Zoff in Sachen Guiding gab, herzlichen dank dafür #h

Weitere Meinungen sind natürlich auch noch gefragt  #h


----------



## Rosi (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Dazu habe ich noch einige Fragen.

Was hat denn der Guider für eine Ausbildung? Woran erkenne ich, daß er sein Handwerk versteht?

Was passiert, wenn es einen Unfall gibt? ( ohne Boot ) Wenn ich mich verletze unter seiner Aufsicht, oder wenn ich seine Angelrute zerlege?


----------



## Kalex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Hintergrund war eigentlich, daß ich mir mal Gedanken gemacht habe, ob ich wohl schon meFo mäßig "entjungfert" wäre, hätte ich mir vor 5 Jahren einen Guide genommen. Im nachhinein ist es ja eigentlich egal aber es hat mich einfach interessiert.



Ein Guide verspricht keine Fanggarantie. Ich war ein WE dabei und bin schneider geblieben. So wie alle anderen Teilnehmer auch.

@Rosi
Du unterschreibt vorher ein Wisch in dem Du den Guide in allem was dir passiert entlastet.


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Moin Moin ,
generell haben Guidings schon ihr Berechtigung und in bestimmten Fällen würde ich es auch in Anspruch nehmen z.B im Ausland oder wenn ich eine mir unbekannte Fischart fangen möchte oder wenn ich eine mir unbekannte Angelart erlernen möchte . Ich hatte ( bevor ich das AB kannte |supergri  ) mit dem Gedanken gespielt ein Zander Guiding mitzumachen , aber der Preis , ob nun gerecht oder nicht ist egal , hat mich davon abgehalten . Was die Ostsee betrifft , da glaube ich nicht ,das einer der nicht gerade auf dem Kopp gefallen ist , sowas braucht , jedenfall kein bezahltes . Es gibt genug Boardis , die gerne helfen und auch den einen oder anderen Ausrüstungsgegenstand beisteuern können |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## vertikal (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat denn der Guider für eine Ausbildung? Woran erkenne ich, daß er sein Handwerk versteht?



Nun, den "Beruf" des Guidings gibt es meines Erachtens (noch) nicht.
Andererseits: Was nützt es dir, wenn du seine Ausbildung kennst. Ich kenne gute und schlechte Ingenieure, gute und schlechte Rechtsanwälte, gute und schlechte Ärzte, gute und schlechte Baggerfahrer............

Alles klar?

Ein guter Guide hinterlässt zufriedene "Kunden", ein schlechter unzufriedene.
Mal ein bischen rumhören, dann kommt man schon dahinter, welcher Guide sich Mühe gibt und welcher nur versucht, seine Kunden abzuzocken.

Ist doch eigentlich überall so, oder?


----------



## Rosi (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Alles  ist noch nicht klar
Wo ist der Unterschied zu einer Angelschule? Da muß ich nicht mal dafür unterschreiben, daß ich das Risiko allein trage.


----------



## vertikal (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> A
> Wo ist der Unterschied zu einer Angelschule?




Was ist eine Angelschule? Den Begriff lese ich zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Seebaer (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Ich habe ganz klar für *JA* gestimmt.
Wenn ich schon eine weite anreise habe, bin ich froh um jeden Tipp denn ich bekommen kann. Zudem wäre ein Guide wenn er mich vor Gefahren warnen oder mich darauf hinweisen kann auch ein Stück Sicherheit für mich.
Die Tipps durch einen Bekannten zu bekommen und gemeinsam zu angeln wäre natürlich schöner.

Was so ein Guide ksoten würde: ???? keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ziegenbein (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Angelschule? Strehlow hat doch eine oder nicht?

Für ein Guiding wäre ich zu haben aber ich würde nicht mehr als 50€ dafür zahlen wollen, das ist schmerzgrenze. 
Tackle muss natürlich gestellt werden.


----------



## theactor (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

HI,
und genau das geht eben nicht. Ein Guide der Tackle, Köder etc. und Zeit (i.d.R. mind. 12 Stunden am Wasser) für ein 2-Tage-Guiding zur Verfügung stellt, kann das nicht für 50,-€ tun (wer stellt in einem anderen Beruf seine Dienste für 2 Tage für 50,-€ zur Verfügung?? Das ist schlicht nicht machbar). 
Jedenfalls nicht, wenn Tackle und Dienstleistung auch ein gewisses Niveau haben sollen. 

Ich denke, es ist ähnlich wie beim Angelgerät: gute "Ware" (oder jedwede andere hochwertige Dienstleistung) gibt es nicht zum Spottpreis. Ob man das zugegebenermaßenmeist viele Geld nun in Guidings investieren möchte bleibt letztlich jedem selbst überlassen. 
Eines scheint mir dabei aber sicher: wer Guidings mit _Fanggarantie_ in Verbindung bringt sollte gleich lieber die Finger davon lassen: dafür ist diese unsere Passion selbst dem erfahrensten Angler unter uns von zu vielen Eventualitäten abhängig als diese geben zu können.

#h


----------



## Ziegenbein (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Von 2 Tagen war bei mir nicht die Rede #h 

Pro Tag 50€ ist noch OK, alles darüber würde mir sehr wehtun.


----------



## mot67 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

guiding ist ok, grade am unbekannten fischwasser lasse ich mir gerne für ein paar euros gleich die guten plätze und techniken zeigen, bevor der sowieso zu kurze urlaub mit suchen, ausprobieren usw. vorbei ist.
allerdings reicht 1 tag völlig und ich würde auch nie ein einzelguiding buchen, nur in einer gruppe. sonst würde ich mich zu sehr ärgern, dass ich dem guide sein hobby finanziere und selbst doppelt oder dreifach tief in die tasche greifen muss 

grade wenn man mit der entsprechenden angelei noch nicht allzuviel erfahrung hat, ist guiding doch eine wunderbare sache.
bin übrigens zutiefst neidisch auf alle angelguides, deren geschäft läuft, besonders die in nordamerika/nordeuropa. 
kann es einen geileren job geben? #6


----------



## rheuma kai (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

hallo Steffen60431  ,

entscheiden mußt du natürlich selbst.
und kohle hat man nie genug, deshalb fällt die eintscheidung ja auch schwer.
ich glaube aber, daß man gut beraten ist, sich am anfang ruhig mal ein guiding zu gönnen.
die beraten dich in allem, angefangen beim material, über fangplätze, methoden, köder etc..
wenn man dann erstmal grundsätzlich verstanden hat, was zu tun ist, kommt man gut alleine oder mit angelkumpels klar.
sicher ist nur eins: wir geben glaube ich alle ziemlich viel geld für unser hobby aus (hefte, material, klamotten usw.), sind aber oft nicht bereit, für guiding in die tasche zu greifen.
oftmals entscheidet das aber über erfolg oder mißerfolg.
die andere möglichkeit sind anglerkollegen, die schon lange dabei sind.
wenn die dich mitnehmen und dir alles zeigen, hilft das auch schon und du kannst dir evtl. ein guiding sparen.

wenn du ein guiding möchtest, die jungs hier bieten eins auf fehmarn an und machen glaube ich n guten job:http://www.fsfc.de/mitglieder/guiding.html

viel erfolg& gruß aus hh

g


----------



## Sockeye (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Ich würde generell  Guiding beanspruchen, wenn ich das Gewässer nicht kenne und dort nur kurz auf Urlaub bin.

Ich erwarte aber auch folgendes:

- Passendes Gerät wird gestellt
- Aktuell fängige Köder werden gestellt
- Es wird den aktuellen Hotspots geangelt
- Es findet eine persönliche Betreuung statt
- Es wird an meiner Technik gefeilt und Feedback gegeben

Für ein gutes Guiding bin ich durchaus bereit 200€ hinzulegen.

Und viele von euch, die "Nein" angeklickt haben waren doch schon mal auf einem Kutter, oder?

Das ist auch "Guiding" (Nur hald als Massenveranstaltung entsprechend billiger)


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Zitat Karl Kani:


> Pro Tag 50€ ist noch OK, alles darüber würde mir sehr wehtun.



Aber dem Guide nicht! :q 

Na mal Spaß bei Seite.
Betreffend der Sache mit dem "Stundenlohn" mußt du wohl noch mal in dich gehen.  
Bei 10 Stunden Guiding max 50,- € dürfte in Deutschland doch wohl unrealistisch sein.
He Mann, daß ist ein "*Unternehme*n". Vielleicht weist du ja, was das bedeutet. Etwas unternehmen. Und in diesem Fall mit den Kunden und später mit dem Finanzamt!!! |kopfkrat   Bei ca. 40% die für den Unternehmer selber übrig bleiben, wären das, bei 50,-€ in 10 Stunden  |kopfkrat   20,-€ Netto in 10 Stunden. Also ein Stundenlohn von sage und schreibe *20 Cent pro Stunde*!!!
Toller Stundenlohn. Und das meistens an den Wochenenden! :c #d


----------



## oh-nemo (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei ca. 40% die für den Unternehmer selber übrig bleiben, wären das, bei 50,-€ in 10 Stunden  |kopfkrat   20,-€ Netto in 10 Stunden. Also ein Stundenlohn von sage und schreibe *20 Cent pro Stunde*!!!
> Toller Stundenlohn. Und das meistens an den Wochenenden! :c #d


Hallo Rolf #h
Du magst ja in vielen Dingen Recht haben....
...aber 20,- € geteilt durch 10 Std. sind 2,- € und keine 20 Cent 
Aber auch 2,- € pro Stunde sind doch sehr wenig.


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Jooohhh Jörg, hast recht. #6 

Und ich hatte mal in Mathe ne "1". ;+ 

Kann ja mal passieren, daß man sich um ne 10-er Stelle vertut. #c 

Allerdings wäre es in diesem Fall in die andere Richtung weit aus besser.
20,-€ pro Stunde! :m 
Das wär doch ok!? :m 

Nochmal danke für die Richtigstellung, mein Gutster! #6  #h


----------



## oh-nemo (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal danke für die Richtigstellung, mein Gutster! #6  #h


Nicht dafür.
Wann "guiden" wir beide uns mal wieder gegenseitig :q ?
Hab ja fast immer Fisch gehabt wenn wir zusammen loswaren #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*



			
				rheuma kai schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Steffen60431  ,
> 
> entscheiden mußt du natürlich selbst.
> und kohle hat man nie genug, deshalb fällt die eintscheidung ja auch schwer.
> ...



Hallo Kai,
Du ich suche kein Guiding, mir fehlt zwar noch die MeFo aber ich habe die Geduld einer Auster 
Die Frage hat mich nur allgemein interessiert und wo anders als hier sollte ich sie stellen  #h

Klar habe ich drüber nachgedacht, ob ich mit Guiding jetzt noch immer "MeFo-Jungfrau" wäre aber der Gedanke war nur kurz am Rande da, denn ich habe schon soviele schöne Stunden mit netten Boardies an diversen Küstenabschnitten verbracht, da ist kein Guiding mehr nötig und bei solchen Treffen ist mir die Geselligkeit lieber als jede Meerforelle #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

was mich interessiert .. wieso können einige Mitglieder mehrere Stimmen abgeben ???
Ich darf nur ein einzige Mal ... es geht nicht darum, mehrfach für eine Sache abzustimmen, sondern, es gegebenenfalls mit einer anderen Antwort zu begründen 

Nicht, dass Zweifel an meiner Ehrlichkeit aufkommen 

meridian


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Hi meridian,
die Umfrage ist so erstellt, daß Du mehrere Antworten geben kannst, wenn Du aber schon einmal abgestimmt hast, geht das kein zweites mal!

CU


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

asso  alles klaro !


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Ich finde Guiding grundsätzlich in Ordnung. Jeder sollte selbst entscheiden, ob er es in Anspruch nimmt, oder ob er es läßt.
Ich würde keinen "auch Angler" in Anspruch nehmen. Das sollte schon ein Profi sein. Profi bedeutet für mich: Er lebt davon und er macht es häufig. Jemanden der die 50 besten Tage im Jahr am Wasser ist, kann ich nicht brauchen. Einen Profi drängt es immer raus. Er muß seinen  Guidingbereich bei jedem Wetter kennen. Bei guten Bedingungen kanns jeder!
Preis? Ein Profi lebt davon = verdient damit sein Einkommen. Was verdient ein
Facharbeiter in der Stunde? Das sollte er mindestens auch verdienen. Er ist schließlich selbständig und muß sich noch versichern. Bootskosten kommen oben drauf, Leihgeräte ebenfalls.
Was ist teuer?
Eine Woche Urlaub machen, Anreise, Unterkunft, Verpflegung, Geräte Lizenzen.
Setze ich eine Urlaubswoche mit eigenem Einkommensverlust gleich - und das muß ich eigentlich, kann sich jeder die Kosten ausrechnen. Was ist jetzt teuer:
Eine solche Woche wegen Unkenntnis in den Sand setzen  oder nochmal 200 Euro obendrauf legen und dann erfolgreich sein?

Arm finde ich nur folgendes Verhalten (selbst beobachtet): Ein Bekannter, Carsten Wagner auf Bornholm guidet auch - und fängt auch gut. Wir waren einige Tage zusammen auf meinem Boot und wollten am Abend immer nochmal etwas an die Küste, Meefos fangen. Wir wurde dabei ständig von einem Auto mit Kennzeichen ganz aus Südost verfolgt. Die Leuts hatten wegen Guding angefragt und hätten sich den Preis durch 4 Mann teilen können. Wollten sie aber nicht - sie wollten "mit dem Augen stehlen". War ein Vergnügen, sie Abends dann immer dort abzustellen, wo wirklich kaum was ging...

Haben so jeder sicher 50 Euros gespart - aber sich eine ganze Woche geklaut,
indem sie versuchten, andere Leute zu beobachten , statt zu angeln. Nun ist Bornholm nicht das wirklich große Geheimnis, aber es gibt auch dort eben Plätze, die noch gehen, wenn andere nichts mehr bringen.


----------



## Kalex (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Ich kann nicht abstimmen! Für mich gibt es keinen Punkt den ich anklicken könnte.
So müsste er lauten:
"Ich habe bereits an Guidings teilgenommen, würde es aber nicht wieder tun."


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Das Problem hast du angesprochen Dolfin, ein Angelguide ist eben kein geschützter Beruf für den man irgendwelche Mindestanforderungen erfülllen muss, jeder kann sich Guide oder seine Dienstleistung Guiding oder Angelschule oder wie auch immer.

Darunter sind dann die seriösen Anbieter genauso wie diejenigen, die sich auf (vermeintlich) leichte Art ein Zubrot verdienen wollen.

Das Problem liegt aber in meinen Augen nicht nur auf der Anbieterseite, sondern auch bei den Anglern.

Die meinen oft genug mit einem Guide auch die 10 - Kilo Meerforelle, den 15 - Kilo Hecht , den 2 - Meter - Waller gleich mitgekauft zu haben.

Dass zum Fang solcher Fische auch an Topgewässern mit Guide immer noch das Glück sowie das eiigene anglerische Vermögen eie Rolle spielt scheinen viele Angler zu vergessen, sobald sie Geld für einen Guide bezahlt haben.

Daraus resultieren dann auch sehr  unterschiedliche "Bewertungen" der gleichen Guides und Angebote:
Wer meint sich mit einem Guide eine "Fanggarantie" erkauft zu haben, wird natürlich über den Guide enttäuscht sein, sollte dies nicht klappen. Unabhängig davon was der Guide geleistet hat.

Wer etwas über neue Gewässer, Techniken oder Fischarten lernen will, kann dagegen beim gleichen Angebot und Ergebnis durchaus zufreiden sein.

Eigentlich wäre es wünschenswert wenn es eine Art "Bewertung" für Guides analog Restaurantführern geben würde, vielleicht sogar eine Art "Schule", Leitfaden oder Mindestanforderungen für Guides, dass nicht alles auf Angler losgelassen wird was eine Angelrute gerade halten kann und sich vor Ort auskennt.

Wen ich da aber an die nötige Arbeit für so ein Projekt denke, wird das wohl eher nicht klappen.


----------



## Tüdel (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Hallo,

ich war vorletztes Jahr in Irland unterwegs und hatte familienbedingt genau einen (1) Tag zum Angeln. Guiding auf einem See hätte EUR 100,-- plus Lizenz gekostet. Ohne Guide in einem Fluß (Iny) nur die Lizenz. Ich hab' dann im Fluß gefischt.
Den ganzen Vormittag ging gaaaar nichts, aber nachmittags kam eine älterer Ire vorbei und fragte mich ganz höflich nach meiner Lizenz. Ich habe ihm gesagt, ich hätte eine und damit war die Sache gut, sehen wollte er sie nicht. Auf die Frage, ob er denn oft hier fischen würde, kam die trockene Antwort " I own this streek." Wir haben dann noch ein bißchen geplauscht und er hat mir zwie drei Hotspots verraten. Danach liefs dann ein bißchen besser mit dem fangen 
Ohne dieses kostenlose Guiding hätte ich aber an dem Tag ziemlich alt ausgesehen, denn da wo der mich hingeschickt hat hätte ich im Leben keine Fliege reingeworfen ...
Wenn ich nur einen Tag zum fischen habe und das Guiding nicht zu teuer ist, dann würde ich es in Anspruch nehmen.
Auch bei einem großen Gewässer macht ein Tag Guiding bestimmt Sinn, wenn man sich die Woche spart um es zu erkunden, aber an der Ostsee und dann auf MeFo - das wird echt schwer, da ja auch die echten Kenner mal leer ausgehen.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

also in der ostsee würde ich das nicht machen,aber zb. in alaska o.ä schon !


----------



## dorschiie (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

ich denke mal ein guiding an unseren küsten kann auch sinnvoll sein wenn jemand in eine bestimmte angelart reinschnuppern möchte. 
zb. bellyangeln ?
 soll ein angler der nicht in der nähe der küste wohnt sich dié sachen kaufen (belly, neo hose usw.) und dann feststellen das diese angelart nichts für ihn ist?
die kosten für diesen reinfall wären meiner meinung nach enorm.
mit einem guide könnte er in diese art des angelns hineinschnuppern.
ps. dasselbe gilt für`s bootangeln. sollte man sich ein boot kaufen, der küstenschein machen und dann feststellen das es nichts für einen ist?
aber anders rum wer weiß vorher ob ein guid gut ist oder nicht.


----------



## seatrout61 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Ich habe bisher zweimal Guiding in Anspruch genommen.

Das erstemal auf Fehmarn, damals gab es diese Angelführerheftchen noch nicht. Heute würde ich mir so ein Heft kaufen und das Geld sparen.

Das andere mal war mit Freunden an den Boddengewässern und beinhaltete neben dem Guiding natürlich auch ein Motorboot (Wert 15.000 EUR). War ne praktische Sache, zumal keiner von uns im Besitz eines solchen seetauglichen Bootes bzw. des dafür erforderlichen FS ist. War keine billige Angelegenheit, aber würde ich durchaus jederzeit wieder machen, da die Vorteile eindeutig überwiegen. Auf der riesigen Wasserfläche hätten wir uns dumm und dusselig gesucht, wie es anderen Anglern passierte, die sich Boote gemietet haben und auf eigene Faust losfuhren.


----------



## dorschiie (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

ich sag ja es würde mch reizen wenn die sache zu kostenintensiev ist. 
ich meine die anschaffung des angelgeräts.


----------



## Medo (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

guck doch mal bei ebay unter meerforelle...

da lassen sich die leute schon als guide verramschen


----------



## dorschiie (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*



			
				Medo...
 
 
 
 
da lassen sich die leute schon als guide verramschen :)[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> gieb mal einen tipp wie du das meinst.


----------



## Ansgar (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Moin,

interessantes Thema - und man sieht ja schon wie unterschiedlich die Meinungen sind. 

Ich finde Guides sind durchaus ne gute Geschichte, wenn sie denn Mehrwert schaffen. Jemand der vielleicht 10x im Jahr los kommt und nichtmal selber die Namen der Straende an der Ostsee kennt kann schlecht glaubhaft als Guide auftreten. Auch finde ich es sehr fragwuerdig, wenn a la Angelschule jemand gleichzeitig als Zander-, Mefo-, Waller-, und was weiss ich was Guide auftritt oder jemand der nach nur 2 Jahren eigener Erfahrung meint, er sei ein perfekter Guide. 

Das Problem ist in der Tat, dass jeder x-beliebige Typ als Guide daher kommen kann - da es kein zertifizierter Beruf ist. 
Das schadet insbesondere qualifizierten Guides, die davon leben muessen.
Vorschlaege wie 50Euro in Einzelguiding fuer einen Tag sind leider unrealistisch wenn man das Geld versteuern und sein business damit finanzieren muss - ich denke mindestens 150Euro fuer den Tag muss man da schon einkalkulieren, wenn der Guide ein Boot stellt noch mehr (>250 Euro). Gute Guides haben uebrigends ne Versicherung fuer alle etwaigen Schaeden...

Natuerlich ist ein guide umso sinnvoller, je weniger man selber mit der Angelart, Fischart oder dem Gewaesser vertraut ist.
Aber auch fuer Fortgeschrittene ist ein guter Guide sinnvoll, weil er naemlich durch Erfahrung darauf geschult ist Techniken und Standpunkte anschaulich und verstaendlich (und richtig!) zu vermitteln. Und wer ist sich schon immer sicher, dass er die letzten Entwicklungen, Erkenntnisse und Techniken in jedem Bereich genau kennt? Oder dass er den Blinker wirklich richtig fuehrt? 
Und wenn jemand meint, er waere selber ein ganz toller Guide, dann wuerde ich doch mal anregen, das selbstkritisch unter diesem Aspekt zu hinterfragen.
Mit "wir gehen hier mal ann Strand und denn kurbeln, kurbeln, kurbeln" ist das nicht so wirklich getan. 

Was bisher meist ausser Acht gelassen wurde, ist das ein guter  Guide erklaert wie man faengt, und warum und wo man faengt und warum und wie ein vernuenftig zusammengestelltes Geraet (nicht nur Rute und Rolle) aussieht, etc. Wer nen Guide will nur um dann einen Tag viele Fische zu fangen, der sollte doch lieber an der Stelle zum Hamburger Fischmarkt gehen, da gibt es sogar ne Garantie.

Vom Guide kann man viele wichtige Dinge fuer eine erfolgreiches zukuenftiges Anglerleben lernen und bekommt das noetige Selbstvertrauen, dass man richtig angelt, selbst wenn es mal nicht beisst - und wenn das nicht einmal 150Euro wert ist, dann weiss ich es auch nicht. Da verbraet man ja meist mehr an Spritgeld auf der hier zitierten Fahrt aus dem Sueden Deutschlands an die Kueste....
Und wenn man mit nem Kollegen losgeht wird man immer nur so erfolgreich sein wie der Kollege - ist natuerlich toll, wenn man in jedem Angelbereich erfolgreiche Kollegen hat - aber was ist wenn nicht?

Allerdings ist es natuerlich nicht notwendig, permanent einen Guide zu bemuehen. Ich denke, wenn man 2 oder maximal 3 mal mit nem Guide los war (und dazwischen selber losgeht) sollte man seinen eigenen Stil schon sehr verbessert haben - und das ist ja worauf es im Endeffekt angeht.

Also, Guides im Prinzip schon, aber nur gute, erfahrene Guides und keine Gelegenheitsangler, Schwachmaten oder "All-in-one Universalangelgenies". 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Bin schon leicht erstaunt, dass sich S.N. sogar bei ebay als Guide buchen läßt. Aber auch das ist Marktwirtschaft. Er wird wissen, warum er das tut! Schließlich ist er schon etliche Jahre und das mit Erfolg, in diesem Geschäft tätig! #6 

@ Ansgar

Prinzipiell kann ich deinem Wortlaut und deiner Meinung schon folgen.
Nur bitte nicht "Anfängerguides" als "Schwachmaten" betiteln. #d   Zumindest habe ich es so verstanden. |rolleyes 
Es gibt durchaus den einen oder anderen Guide, um nicht zu sagen die masse, die sich, bevor sie mit der Ausübung dieser Tätigkeit begonnen hat, sehr gut und umfangreich mit der Praxis bezüglich ihres Angebotes vertraut gemacht haben! Sonst dürften die wohl kaum überleben.
Beim Angebot von mehreren Guidings bezüglich den Fischarten, stehen fast immer auch mehrere Personen ( Guides ) dahinter. Wie bitte schön soll ein einziger Guide sich *ausführlich und umfassend* mit 4 oder 5 vollkommen verschiedenen Fischarten beschäftigt haben und sich auch auskennen? #d 
Recht gebe ich dir insofern, dass ein guter Guide nicht nur die Rute auswerfen läßt, sondern auch auf die Wahl des richtigen Gerätes, der richtigen Taktik und der besten Wetterverhältnisse eingehen sollte. Und auch das reicht noch lange nicht aus. Aber es soll auch nur ein Beispiel sein.

Gruß Rolf  #h


----------



## detlefb (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> guck doch mal bei ebay unter meerforelle...
> 
> da lassen sich die leute schon als guide verramschen



Wieso nicht auch über 3-2-1. Jeden Tag wachen in Deutschland Leute auf, die bereit sind ihr Geld auszugeben. Du mußt sie nur finden um ihnen das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen können.


----------



## Nordangler (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

marioschreiber Da wird der Fisch in der Pfanne verrückt.
Also ähm naja, muß jeder selber wissen. Ich würde des nicht machen. Obwohl!! Grübel. Hmm.
Ne doch nichts für mich.

Sven


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> marioschreiber Da wird der Fisch in der Pfanne verrückt.
> Also ähm naja, muß jeder selber wissen. Ich würde des nicht machen. Obwohl!! Grübel. Hmm.
> Ne doch nichts für mich.
> 
> Sven


 
Ich will nur klarstellen: Das bin nicht ich in dem Ebay-Link  !!!#d


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Moin,

wenig (Urlaubs)zeit und ein Guide verfügbar.

Warum nicht - ansonsten lieber einen "Freund" vor Ort.

Geld ist nicht alles!!!

Gruss Stephan


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

für mich persönlich kein Thema ...
nicht des Preises wegen, aber will mir meinen Erfolg oder auch Nicht- lieber doch immer selber erarbeiten ... :m
schließlich zählt für mich als Hauptsache das Angeln ansich und nicht die Tatsache uuuunbedingt was für die Pfanne zu erbeuten und dann auch noch  mööööglichst groß oder viele .......


----------



## Nordangler (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nur klarstellen: Das bin nicht ich in dem Ebay-Link  !!!#d



Das war mir schon klar.

Sven


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Also Guiding auf Mefo eher nicht!

Ich habe mir das mit zugegeben netter Hilfe von Einheimischen und Ortskundigen Gästen auf Fehmarn und Fünen selbst erarbeitet.

Einem Einsteiger würde ich empfehlen die Angelführer zu kaufen allein schon wegen welcher Strand bei welchem Wind, Parkmöglichkeiten usw. Sowas zu ermitteln kostet sonst beim ersten Mal sehr viel Zeit und Nerven.

Ich habe letztes Jahr ein Guiding auf Fehmarn beobachtet weil ich selbst am Makelsdorfer Huk fischen wollte. Dort war an einem April Wochenede eine Gruppe von 8 Anglern und ein Guide im Wasser auf einer Strecke von vieleicht 300 Metern. Das führte dazu das die gegen Mittag eintrefenden Angler sich an den Autos auf dem Parkplatz orientierten und der Bereich dann von über 15 Anglern belagert wurde. Dafür kann zwar der Guide nichts aber für den Kunden ist der Effekt der Gleiche, der Bereich ist wahrscheinlich wegen des Befischungsdrucks bald sinnlos. Wir sind dann nach Staberhuk gefahren weil sich am ganzen Strand kein Fisch zeigte und überlisteten bis zum Abend noch 3 Mefos. In Staberhuk waren wir auf 3 Kilometern bis Katharinenhof ran und um die Sundeecke aber auch nur 4 Angler!


----------



## MichaelB (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Moin,

derzeit scheint es ja schwerst in Mode zu sein, zu guiden... |uhoh: 

Guckt Ihr http://cgi.ebay.de/PROFI-GUIDING-AM...Z7217526587QQcategoryZ384QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mal sehn wie lange diese Masche geritten werden kann - ich hätte noch ein "Schuhe-Zubind-Guiding", ein "Auf-der-Karpfenliege-einpenn-Guiding" und ein "Wie-benutze-ich-einen-Angelführer-Guiding" anzubieten  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

Wenn man sich überlegt, daß die Angler so ca. 150 Euro pro Nase zahlen ist das schon ganz ordentlich was der Guide den so kostet. 

Wo ich aufs Guiding nicht verzichten möchte ist beim Hechtangeln in den Bodden und am am Peenestrom. Dort zahlt man 80 Euro pro Nase inkl. Boot, Guiding, Benzin, Unterkunft usw.. Wenn ich mir son Boot kaufen soll bin ich so mit ca. 15.000 Euro dabei. Dafür kann ich da mein ganzes Leben lang 2 mal im Jahr hinfahren. Das ist fair! Die Erfahrung, Revierkenntnis und die meist sehr netten Angelkollegen an Bord gibt es dann quasi gratis.


Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## sevone (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Inanspruchnahme eines Guidings...*

da schliess ich mich Pikepauly doch glatt mal an!


----------

